# Terminator vs. Dreadnought



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

i always wanted to know, what is considered more powerful

a single terminator vs. a single dreadnought 

say they were to fight, who would most likely win?

are they that much different, they look the same?


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Really? You mean the Terminator and Dreadnought that Space Marines use, right? Look and the Models and/or Stat Lines...


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

i always wanted to know, what is considered more powerful

a single rhino vs. a single landraider

say they were to fight, who would most likely win?

are they that much different, they look the same?

~~~~

That should answer your question.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

hailene said:


> i always wanted to know, what is considered more powerful
> 
> a single rhino vs. a single landraider
> 
> ...


well isn't a landraider weaker then a leman russ battle tank?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Emperorguard500 said:


> i always wanted to know, what is considered more powerful
> 
> a single terminator vs. a single dreadnought
> 
> ...


I would stop smoking crystal meth and sobre up, then look at both models again.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Though a space marine in Terminator armour is much more powerful the a normal human, even a normal space marine in power armour, a Dreadnought could tear apart a Terminator if it could get both of its power fists ahold of the Terminator or even crush it the marine in its fist. There are times that a terminator may possibly win, maybe if it had a thunder hammer or a chainfist and could out manouver the Dread, but in terms of might the Dreadnought would carry the day.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hell in the right set of circumstances an Ork Grot with a stick bomb could ruin the day of a Dreadnought by placing it in the crotch.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Sneaky Grots with Stick Bombs FTW :laugh:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Space Marines can easily own Terminators.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Space Marines can easily own Terminators.


Yes as long as it is neutered, micro-chipped, vaccinated, registered and wormed a Space Marine can even own a cat.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Emperorguard500 said:


> i always wanted to know, what is considered more powerful
> 
> a single terminator vs. a single dreadnought
> 
> ...


1) In 1-1 head on combat the Dreadnought wins every time.
2) They do not look the same other than the vague similarities of being bipedal and armoured.


Emperorguard500 said:


> well isn't a landraider weaker then a leman russ battle tank?


The Landraider is, tonne for tonne, the most powerful Battletank in the Imperium.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Yes as long as it is neutered, micro-chipped, vaccinated, registered and wormed a Space Marine can even own a cat.


I suggest you do the following in no particular order.

Watch the Terminator movies where regular humans defeat Terminators of various models.

Read the Horus Heresy novels where cyborgs/robot constructs far more advanced than Terminators are destroyed by Astartes of various legions.

Listen to some House music.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Emperorguard500 said:


> i always wanted to know, what is considered more powerful
> 
> a single terminator vs. a single dreadnought
> 
> ...


the fighting aside, they look nothing like each other, honestly you need to have a word with yourself.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Emperorguard500 said:


> a single terminator vs. a single dreadnought


Dreadnought would wipe the floor and do a victory dance. 



Emperorguard500 said:


> well isn't a landraider weaker then a leman russ battle tank?


No, Land Raider would wipe the floor and do a victory spin.


----------



## techmarine12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dread easy


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> the fighting aside, they look nothing like each other, honestly you need to have a word with yourself.


Have a word with himself? He needs to take himself down behind the bike sheds and self administer a good beating.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Although people, imagination is lacking here, say it was a terminator with a multimelta? 
and the dread had two power fists, or whatever it is you call them. Or maybe the Terminator can have two multi meltas. Point blank double multi melta to the face? 

All it takes is a little imagination people. Besides terminators are veterans and dreads are lumberous, mostly not the most mentally able people in the imperium. Although it has to be said that agains a dreadnought, you would have better luck in normal power armour, because dodging is your best chance. 

I wonder if it was a terminator librarian. That could work. 

But yes in a straight up fight, where you don't give the termi a massive advantige dread will win, but I like to be a picky bastard and say "not all the time"


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

cegorach said:


> Besides terminators are veterans and dreads are lumberous, mostly not the most mentally able people in the imperium. Although it has to be said that agains a dreadnought, you would have better luck in normal power armour, because dodging is your best chance.


Dreadnoughts in the Imperium are the Imperiums greatest veterans. They are more often than not consulted by chapter masters (including Dante and Calgar) when planning battle strategy, and are warriors without equal. They have some of the most mentally able battle minds in the Imperium as they have been fighting battles for thousands of years. BJorn the fellhanded walked under the same sky as Russ and the Emperor, hes been fighting wars/battles for over 10,000 years.

Dont think its fair to say that dreadnoughts arent up for it mentally. Even before the Horus Heresy, dreadnoughts were respected battle brothers and consulted for their battle knowledge.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

tsne16487 said:


> Dreadnoughts in the Imperium are the Imperiums greatest veterans. They are more often than not consulted by chapter masters (including Dante and Calgar) when planning battle strategy, and are warriors without equal. They have some of the most mentally able battle minds in the Imperium as they have been fighting battles for thousands of years. BJorn the fellhanded walked under the same sky as Russ and the Emperor, hes been fighting wars/battles for over 10,000 years.
> 
> Dont think its fair to say that dreadnoughts arent up for it mentally. Even before the Horus Heresy, dreadnoughts were respected battle brothers and consulted for their battle knowledge.


By the same token Ahriman should be able to take out anyone he comes across being alive for 10,000 years. Age does not always = wisdom. 
Besides, I am sure that there was a thing saying dreadnoughts had their minds deteriorating? Or am I just completely bullsh**ing my way through this?
Well I thought that dreadnoughts slowly went a bit "odd" in the head, and this meant that in a potential combat situation a terminator could use that to his advantage ... but it appears I made a massive lapse of judgement, apologies everyone, mistake is mine and I accept the shame that comes with it. 
I was just desperatly fishing for a reason that meant that the universes veterans who had not yet been nearly killed still had something to say about a dreadnought coming to bi*ch slap them. 
Doesn't seem fair really, universes veterans who hadn't got themselves nearly killed at the mercy of those whom could not keep their bodies in working order. 
Oh well, apologies once again y'all. Oh and thanks for setting me straight tsne16487.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Ahriman taking out anyone would just ruin the story, etc. Also he has been in the warp for the majority of the time if I am not mistaken so he hasn't been around for 10k years like Bjorn.

Age pretty much always means wisdom as long as the mind is intact because wisdom is the accumulation of experience.

Most dreadnoughts have mental issues given how long they've been around but how about before they reach that point? Surely they've been dishing out a lot of good advice in between all those years.

A Space Marine could pummel a Terminator so no they don't pose a threat whatsoever to a dreadnought.

Also I don't get why you would equip Terminators with Space Marine gear then ask for the match to start. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

cegorach said:


> By the same token Ahriman should be able to take out anyone he comes across being alive for 10,000 years. Age does not always = wisdom.
> Besides, I am sure that there was a thing saying dreadnoughts had their minds deteriorating? Or am I just completely bullsh**ing my way through this?
> Well I thought that dreadnoughts slowly went a bit "odd" in the head, and this meant that in a potential combat situation a terminator could use that to his advantage ... but it appears I made a massive lapse of judgement, apologies everyone, mistake is mine and I accept the shame that comes with it.
> I was just desperatly fishing for a reason that meant that the universes veterans who had not yet been nearly killed still had something to say about a dreadnought coming to bi*ch slap them.
> ...


Sorry I wasnt talking about dreadnoughts being able to take anything out, I was responding to you saying that Dreadnoughts were MOSTLY not the smartest individuals.

All of the fluff and in fact the games rules contradict that, dreadnoughts are always depicted as being of the soundest of minds and the most deadly of warriors. You have to remember that not just any old tom, dick or harry is inferred in dreadnought armour when they are critically injured in battle. Only the best of the best are inferred upon near death, for the very reason that they can carry their battle wisdom forward to serve the emperor.

I think it was Huron Fal that actually saw the Heresy coming and recommended Saul Tarvitz should go down to IstVaan, I think it was Huron Fal anyhoo. In all the black library novels Ive read Dreadnoughts are always written about in great reverence and saviours to turn the tide of battle.

Like I say Im not saying that a dreadnought can defeat anything because they are old and wise, Im only saying that to say that Dreadnoughts are MOSTLY a bit mental is not fair. I personally dont field any dreadnoughts in my army and I dont miss them.

I love reading about them whirling about the field of battle though. ;-)


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Can someone explain to me how,

This









Looks like this?


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> The Landraider is, tonne for tonne, the most powerful Battletank in the Imperium.


They should've switched the names of the Landraider and the Baneblade. "Landraider" sounds like an ATV. "Baneblade" sounds like something that'll really fuck up your day. But I digress! I think Emperorsguard has been answered pretty thoroughly (and amusingly).

Now, I agree that a Dreadnought would win against a Terminator - if you had to put money on it. But what if a Terminator teleports in, right on top of the Dreadnought, and leaves about 8 melta-bombs on its head? Then, I think, we'd give one to the Terminator. We can count that as a freak occurrence, though.

Edit: Insanity,

1) They're both short n' fat. See how the Terminator is hunched over? He can't handle all the awesomeness of his armor.
2) They've both got wide shoulders and squat legs. The only difference is that the Dreadnought's legs are a bit squatter.
3) They've both got large, armored fists. The Dreadnought's claws can squeeze oranges all day, but so can a Terminator with a Power Fist (or whatever the Terminator equivalent is, I forget).
4) They've both got cool masks. The Dreadnought looks more like a coffin, but the Terminator looks like a super mad boar. Snort, snort, oink, oink.

So, yeah. Very similar. Maybe you were being sarcastic?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

holy shit I am retarded. I thought the OP was talking about Terminators as in Skynet Arnold S. Terminators.

faill......


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Insanity72 said:


> Can someone explain to me how,
> 
> This
> 
> ...


They are both blue there for they are identical


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Moderators:

Can we please just set up a separate sub-Forum for the OP and restrict his posts there?

Kidding... :wink:

But not really.


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

The only thing I can think of from the OP is if he read Terminator and saw a pic of one, and then saw a pic of a marine in Tactical Dreadnaught Armour, which is in fact a terminator, but he thought they were 2 different things.

This is hte only thing I can think of as to why anyone would confuse a terminator and a dreadnaught.

While Terminators wear tactical dreadnaught armour, they are not dreadnaughts. Maybe we assumed people knew this, maybe not everyone does.

I dunno its the only thing I can come up with that can poosibly explain confusing the two.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

tsne16487 said:


> The only thing I can think of from the OP is if he read Terminator and saw a pic of one, and then saw a pic of a marine in Tactical Dreadnaught Armour, which is in fact a terminator, but he thought they were 2 different things.
> 
> This is hte only thing I can think of as to why anyone would confuse a terminator and a dreadnaught.
> 
> ...


Fail fail fail ... Drugs are the obvious cause of this mental malaise. Bastard needs to share some of them and quit hoggin them all. :angry:


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Fail fail fail ... Drugs are the obvious cause of this mental malaise. Bastard needs to share some of them and quit hoggin them all. :angry:


Not too convinced on the drugs being the cause. In my younger years Ive pretty much done them all but I never confused a guy in armour for a 3 metre tall walking bot of death. Or maybe I need to re-visit my younger years and see if I can remedy that.

I reckon 30 grammes of Mexican Mushrooms should take care of it.


----------

